
Ask HN: Building an Open Source Doctor - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>My grandfather, who is in otherwise great health, recently got diagnosed with late stage cancer of the kidneys.<p>How feasible would it be to build an open source suite of diagnostic programs that people can use to build longer term, longitudinal health system?<p>The idea is that by building transparent, open source diagnostic models and looping it into a platform where you can track your health data, we could build a preventative system.<p>Am I being completely irrational, or missing something?
======
JPLeRouzic
Here are a few projects that bring nice ideas:

[https://hackaday.io/project/12352-low-field-mri-
continued](https://hackaday.io/project/12352-low-field-mri-continued) by Peter
Jansen

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADN9__zOmls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADN9__zOmls)
by Jean Rintoul

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanrintoul](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanrintoul)

There are others also.

------
verdverm
The hardware is the hard part, though I expect things to change over the next
decade. Image devices will become better and cheap, blood and microbiome
sensing will improve.

The barrier is getting the input data for software, ML / AI is not perfect,
health rules and FDA.

